# Indian rupees to GBP pounds exchange in London anyone?



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

My wife has bought Rupees with her to the UK which I gave for her personal use back then now where can I get Indian rupees to GBP pounds in London anyone?

Please advice


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

There are loads of currency exchange places in London but personally I'd go to the post office, usually better rates. Check online to see what the rates are and pre order in case not in stock. http://www.postoffice.co.uk/foreign-currency

But this site has a comparison tool to see where would give the best rates and tells you the fees. http://travelmoney.moneysavingexpert.com/buy-back/


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd agree wiith going to a currency exchange place... don't go to the bank as they don't give very good rates... I was told this by the guy at NatWest who opened my bank account back in October.

Why not just save them as Rupees? That way, if and when you go back to India, you have some R to get you started.


----------

